# Is a railbender a one-trick tool?



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I have an Aristo railbender for 332 track; cost about $95. Yes, it bends 332 and even got it bending 250.

But now it sits on a shelf waiting for new usages.

I needed some 10 gauge aluminum wire and some 12 gauge copper wire to get straight but it slips and doesn't hold well. 

Just wondering if any of you inventive geniuses have found other uses for the rail bender. I like to get lots of usage out of tools and hate it when one is collecting dust.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Since I bought my  Train Li  bender  my Aristo  bender sits and collects dust also .  I figure some day I will  use it for something       If you want to bend wire  try gluing  strips of  sand paper to the  wheels for traction.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I used my home-made rail bender to bend some shelving parts to curve the arches of an arch suspension bridge I made.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks for the sandpaper tip

Semper,

That is AWESOME. I've saved up some of that material and planned to use it someday but never knew for what.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper....

Very innovative use of shelf parts in that bridge!  Good trick, and an outstanding result!

Dawg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That bridge is SOOOO cool! Jerry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments.  BUT... at present I consider the bridge a bit of a failure.  I was very proud of it for all of about a day and then it rained.  I used copper coated welding rod for the suspension cables, but the copper is just a molecule thickness and did not impart any rust proofing and within a day they were rusted badly. Then within the week I noticed the rest of it rusting (I thought the shelf parts were aluminum, but apparently they ain't).

Maybe a coat of paint would help, but at this point I don't think the present one is worth dissassembling to sand it for painting. I may build another one and paint it immediately, yet I wonder how well the paint will adhere to whatever makes the metal that goldish color.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

My honest first impresion of the bridge was "WOW! Cool erector set bridge!" then I saw what the main parts were from and went "Cool recycling!" as I was reading the text. I would have painted it right off the bat honestly. If it peels then it looks prototypical (sort of). I would still consider painting it though. Maybe sandblasting it first? Or taking it someplace and having it sandblasted? Heck a local body shop might do it for you for cheap! Can't hurt to ask! 

Chas


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

I believe Rustoleum makes aerosol paint that is made for painting over rusted metal. You might get a nice "scabby" weathered effect like a real bridge that's been exposed to the elements and has some rust patches. Might try adding a few spots of primer like the MW crew had painted over some rust spots. Nice looking bridge !!!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I think rust adds character to a bridge; just my 2 cents


----------



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember that in most cases the metal in things like the shelf bracket is lightly plated and then sealed with a lacquer or top coat.  
When punched/bent or drilled it's gonna rust unless repainted/sealed again./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif    I'd steel wool it with a wad on the end of a bit,...then  prime and paint..... alittle rustoleum would do the trick..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


 


just my humble opinion............but then again when  I've had enough wine/whiskey/beer everyones intitled to it/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif!!!!!

mark


----------



## steamtrain95993 (Feb 21, 2008)

Charles, 

I like your bridge. What did you do to solve the rust problem? Do you have any current pic's. We gotta have pic's........


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Rust problem --- not solved! 

More pics --- I'll see if I can find some more, in the mean time:


----------

